# West Branch smallmouth



## cjbass (Apr 29, 2007)

I have seen good pictures of smallmouth from west branch was wondering if there is alot of them in there


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

theres a few


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

We just had a club event there on 5/19 and my team partner won with the help of a 3lb smallie and one that was close to 2lbs. He also told me that he lost one bigger so they are there but very hard to pattern.

Mark


----------

